# Joyetech eGrip



## VandaL

Just watched a video on this little thing. Looks like quite an awesome little mod, for a stealth vape with no hassle no fuss. Load up your juice and go. 5.5ml capacity. Only real downside being you have to use Joyetechs coils which depends on availability of them.



I know Eciggies is an official Joyetech distributor so it'll be cool if they could give some input on this product because it really does look like it has potential. For someone's first mod to get them of stinkies this could be epic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

It's nice, but I'd like it a whole lot more if it were just the battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

I like it, its kinda like a glorified vision spinner v2 with a built in tank (imaginary *thumbs up* here)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

He goes on to say in the video that it's pretty much on par with a Nautilus BVC coil which to start out vaping on is really a massive step up from going on those silly twisp things. This type of device is lost on the more 'advanced' crowd but for it's form factor, and flavor(according to the review) also it produces a decent amount of vapor, how do you beat this for simplicity. and that juice capacity at this size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Some things he forgot to mention is that the airflow adjustment screw is actually in the way when fully open. It's likely the first part that will go missing and you wouldn't care, as that actually translates to less nicks & cuts on your hand palms. 
It also whistles like a steam train when fully open, which means even a sighted person a block away will know when you 'stealth vape'.


----------



## rogue zombie

VandaL said:


> He goes on to say in the video that it's pretty much on par with a Nautilus BVC coil which to start out vaping on is really a massive step up from going on those silly twisp things. This type of device is lost on the more 'advanced' crowd but for it's form factor, and flavor(according to the review) also it produces a decent amount of vapor, how do you beat this for simplicity. and that juice capacity at this size.



The problem I have with this, and I do agree its a whole lot better than Twisps and like. But it's like the tv/DVD player combos - if one part breaks, the whole device is unusable. If I had a replaceable tank and it broke, I could just put another tank on.


----------



## Nancy_Bout

Would love it wow nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

have to agree, seems like a good option for all those looking at the vv spinner and nautilus mini as an option

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BooRad

I kind of like this and think I would get one if they become available here. Seems like it would be a nice pocket friendly device for when a full sized mod is not convenient

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

nice looking device


----------



## Gizmo

Looks quite rad. I assume its a carto in there?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Matt from Suck My Mod also says this thing is great. Again, says close second to Aspire BVC coils



Only thing that was not great news for me, I was hoping it'd be cheaper, it is $70.

But I suppose when you consider price of an I Stick with a mAN, then it's a different story.

But for us that have a mAN already, bit of a bummer.

Still, looks very cool for a stealth vape


----------



## Sir Vape

Loving the look of this. Def getting one


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye I might at some stage.

It won't intimidate anyone. Even with the MVP I get asked "but why so big."


----------



## Silver

I think this eGrip sounds fantastic for all-in-one compact vaping

No device is ever going to be perfect AND cater for all needs. 

This looks like an ideal carry around portable device. And it looks quite stylish.
3.6ml of juice on board is a decent amount and I assume the battery will last for that amount of juice.
So it should sustain you for a day out and about.

It's much smaller than an iStick with a tank on top.

I think the major vape manufacturers would do well to have a compact device like this in their arsenal.

Pity it doesn't take standard coils though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear

For me personally it is one of my fav devices, I take it to work as my ADV and it lasts the day until I get home, which is around 12 hours.

There are a number of big plus's for this little mod,

1. Size = stealth
2. Tank capacity
3. Battery life, however at higher watts it obviously drains much quicker
4. Easy and quick to fill (very easy, no removing of a base, less mess)
5. Performance = VTF truely up there with the best of them
6. Pocket freindly = no fear of breaking 510
7. Looks, love the look of the device. IMO this is the perfect little device for a lady.
8. Build quality: high end
9. Price = R780.00
10. Coils afforable = R180 x 5 (this is IMO the only Con: Pripriorty coil design)
11. Pass through (vape while charge)
12. No leaking 
13. No flooding

These are the opinion of some one who has been using the device for a few weeks already.

IMO if this does not make it to your ADV from time to time, it should serve as your back up device.

I would recommend this as the perfect starter device for anyone wanting to make the switch from stinkies to ecigs.

While I love and use my iStick regularly and it is a great performing mod, the e-Grip is a great allround all-in-one device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Nice summary @Silverbear, might just convince me to get one. Just 1 question though; is there a risk of flooding if you fully close the airflow control?

Would appreciate if you can test that and confirm, thanks.


----------



## rogue zombie

This one is definitely in what has become a very short list of devices I would buy.

Right now iStick makes more sense because I want to use it with Nautis and Russian.

But this will become my office hours device.

If they continue to be stocked.

I love the fuss free, stealth traits. And with proper power.


----------



## Andre

Silverbear said:


> For me personally it is one of my fav devices, I take it to work as my ADV and it lasts the day until I get home, which is around 12 hours.
> 
> There are a number of big plus's for this little mod,
> 
> 1. Size = stealth
> 2. Tank capacity
> 3. Battery life, however at higher watts it obviously drains much quicker
> 4. Easy and quick to fill (very easy, no removing of a base, less mess)
> 5. Performance = VTF truely up there with the best of them
> 6. Pocket freindly = no fear of breaking 510
> 7. Looks, love the look of the device. IMO this is the perfect little device for a lady.
> 8. Build quality: high end
> 9. Price = R780.00
> 10. Coils afforable = R180 x 5 (this is IMO the only Con: Pripriorty coil design)
> 11. Pass through (vape while charge)
> 12. No leaking
> 13. No flooding
> 
> These are the opinion of some one who has been using the device for a few weeks already.
> 
> IMO if this does not make it to your ADV from time to time, it should serve as your back up device.
> 
> I would recommend this as the perfect starter device for anyone wanting to make the switch from stinkies to ecigs.
> 
> While I love and use my iStick regularly and it is a great performing mod, the e-Grip is a great allround all-in-one device.


Yes, agree seems like a great little all in one - on my wish list should the budget allow. Not mad about having to clean the tank in situ.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Yes, agree seems like a great little all in one - on my wish list should the budget allow. Not mad about having to clean the tank in situ.



I reckon wet wipes to clean. Then dry with tissue.

May be an option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I think this is the first of several all-in-ones we're going to see - am hoping that more vendors take this type of device more seriously. It's attractive shape and simplicity is what I like a lot.

Big credit to Joyetech for starting this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Silverbear said:


> For me personally it is one of my fav devices, I take it to work as my ADV and it lasts the day until I get home, which is around 12 hours.
> 
> There are a number of big plus's for this little mod,
> 
> 1. Size = stealth
> 2. Tank capacity
> 3. Battery life, however at higher watts it obviously drains much quicker
> 4. Easy and quick to fill (very easy, no removing of a base, less mess)
> 5. Performance = VTF truely up there with the best of them
> 6. Pocket freindly = no fear of breaking 510
> 7. Looks, love the look of the device. IMO this is the perfect little device for a lady.
> 8. Build quality: high end
> 9. Price = R780.00
> 10. Coils afforable = R180 x 5 (this is IMO the only Con: Pripriorty coil design)
> 11. Pass through (vape while charge)
> 12. No leaking
> 13. No flooding
> 
> These are the opinion of some one who has been using the device for a few weeks already.
> 
> IMO if this does not make it to your ADV from time to time, it should serve as your back up device.
> 
> I would recommend this as the perfect starter device for anyone wanting to make the switch from stinkies to ecigs.
> 
> While I love and use my iStick regularly and it is a great performing mod, the e-Grip is a great allround all-in-one device.



100% in agreement. I have also been using mine for a few days now. The atty produces awesome flavour. The all in one device is awesome. I suppose if I broke the glass then it will be the end of the e-grip. Honestly a GREAT vaping device. I cannot seem to put it down as it feels fantastic in the hand.
I am probably vaping at 8 watts and surprisingly the internal battery which is supposed to be 1500mah is lasting longer than I expected.

I could convince anyone that this is a box of stinkies with a built in lighter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka

Here I go again. Just about to get a mAN and another Spinner, now I'll have to rethink. My shrink is starting to make as much as my vape vendor...


----------



## Silverbear

johan said:


> Nice summary @Silverbear, might just convince me to get one. Just 1 question though; is there a risk of flooding if you fully close the airflow control?
> 
> Would appreciate if you can test that and confirm, thanks.



My airflow control is permenantly fully closed, and even so I get a draw equevelant to that of the second largest air hole on the mAN.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yes, agree seems like a great little all in one - on my wish list should the budget allow. Not mad about having to clean the tank in situ.



That's my issue exactly! The reason I haven't bought one!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

price does look a bit steep , maybe I'll wait for one to popup on secondary market


----------



## huffnpuff

Daniel said:


> price does look a bit steep , maybe I'll wait for one to popup on secondary market



Not really, pretty much on par with the Emow Kits, VV Spinner + tanks, iStick + tank,etc. Currently, what does a vvv/vw battery (nevermind the 20w) with 3.6ml afc tank go for?


----------



## Daniel

huffnpuff said:


> Not really, pretty much on par with the Emow Kits, VV Spinner + tanks, iStick + tank,etc. Currently, what does a vvv/vw battery (nevermind the 20w) with 3.6ml afc tank go for?



now that you put it that way  hey what do I know still a noob.... still considering this one as an office carry nice and discreet and not as large and bulky as tube mods. still , I'm a bit of a scrooge so will be looking out for one on the secondary market


----------



## Vapington

Mines arriving tomorrow  shall be an On-the-go device. Will post a review of it for you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

When I first saw this little mod I had two problems with it that put me off on getting one, which were, when it comes to cleaning the tank and then the coils, I love to rebuild my own and pretty much content on it but now Joyetech goes and does this....






Hmmm whats that? ........

















If you guessed a RDA base, you would be correct and you win absolutely nothing, congratulations 



Now I cant really argue with that can I 

Website blurp :
"
The eGrip RBA Base is meticulously engineered and crafted, featuring the First changeable and rebuildable coil (>1.2ohm), which means that you can make your vaping experience more economical and more intuitive by replacing or wrapping coil around cotton by yourself. In addition, it adopts larger air in- flow-- with an extra inlet hole in RBAstand.

More powerful, and remarkably with larger vapor, RBA will make your vaping life Larger than life!" --
http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=219

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MorganSa

DoubleD said:


> When I first saw this little mod I had two problems with it that put me off on getting one, which were, when it comes to cleaning the tank and then the coils, I love to rebuild my own and pretty much content on it but now Joyetech goes and does this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm whats that? ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guessed a RDA base, you would be correct and you win absolutely nothing, congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Now I cant really argue with that can I
> 
> Website blurp :
> "
> The eGrip RBA Base is meticulously engineered and crafted, featuring the First changeable and rebuildable coil (>1.2ohm), which means that you can make your vaping experience more economical and more intuitive by replacing or wrapping coil around cotton by yourself. In addition, it adopts larger air in- flow-- with an extra inlet hole in RBAstand.
> 
> More powerful, and remarkably with larger vapor, RBA will make your vaping life Larger than life!" --
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=219



I think this RBA base is a simple way Joyetech design to save egrip's market... aspire and kanger release subohm tanks in succession! Apparently, Joyetech doesn't look to further increase in this RBA, subohm market...


----------



## Andre

Imo the egrip is what the vast majority of vapers want. Subohm tanks by aspire and kanger will always have a limited audience. If the egrip shows itself to be sound it is going to have a huge following. The RBA option is brilliant methinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Imo the egrip is what the vast majority of vapers want. Subohm tanks by aspire and kanger will always have a limited audience. If the egrip shows itself to be sound it is going to have a huge following. The RBA option is brilliant methinks.



I am looking forward to testing the draw tightness at the Vape Meet @Andre 
And just to feel it in the hand and inspect it a bit
But i agree with you that an all-in-one like this is definitely going to be a hot contender in vaping


----------



## johan

I've placed an order for one from @Oupa with some juices. I need a small stealth device during traveling - likely will only receive same Monday. I will obviously 1'st dismantle the whole unit and do some tests and report accordingly. This one will obviously come with the propriety coil/s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

So we could actually build our own coils for this egrip then or buy coils?


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> So we could actually build our own coils for this egrip then or buy coils?


Yes, that is how I understand it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> Yes, that is how I understand it.



hmmm, if that is the case, then I am really interested! Anyone in CT have 1 already?


----------



## MorganSa

Nooby said:


> So we could actually build our own coils for this egrip then or buy coils?


 build our own...I do no want to see vendors earn too much,lol!


----------



## johan

Nooby said:


> hmmm, if that is the case, then I am really interested! Anyone in CT have 1 already?



I took the last one from Vapour Mountain, but according to the owner of www.eciggies.co.za (Vapour Mountain is the Cape Town agent), they expect shipment within the next week. I suggest you make contact with @Oupa, he will be able to give a more accurate ETA.


----------



## MorganSa

Oh, G! I already found out where this egrip RBA base is available...I only want to say," what a fast speed the hardware update in!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

yup , any of the local agents that stock the Egrip care to chime in on release dates for the RBA ? 

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=219


----------

